# Where will you be riding this weekend?



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

This Friday I have the day off so I want to go riding. I am thinking either Fox Creek or Eagle Park ( I am in South Oz) Does anyone know the status of the the tracks?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Sydney to Gong, its for charity so its ok that im riding a road bike on the weekend!!!


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Didnt manage to get out last time so its Foxy tomorrow Time to test out the new FSR setup on the Spesh at the downhill tracks!


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Saturday - Stromlo
Sunday - Sparrow Hill

Yeeha! Can't bloody wait!


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Dont bother going anywhere in a national park in SA today total fire ban means they are closed. Ididnt find out until I got there. I tried the linear park track that goes from the hills to the beach. I did 45 Km didnt go all the way to the beach just to Adelaide from the hills I havnt ridden that far before in one go. I think my legs hate me!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

maybe Youies on Sunday


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Local trails around Bendigo - what I have not yet decided. Spoilt for choice really.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I was there once near Bendigo, rode these trrails about 10mins from town and wow, was nice. Had to work Sat but I went Youies on Sunday and golf in the avo


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Wannabe, there is a huge network of trails around here. It's great. 

I waited until Sunday when the trails had dried out a bit - got a bit of rain here on Saturday but the next day it was largely dry.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Garmin 24 !


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

If there is no total fire ban again I will be at Fox creek on Friday


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hoping to try out the new Urban Mtb Park in North Sydney. Only if it stop raining......


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> Hoping to try out the new Urban Mtb Park in North Sydney. Only if it stop raining......


Where's that???


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

bloodpuddle said:


> Where's that???


This link should give you some good info here!!. For what it is you would think it would be easier to find info on it, hard to find much on it.

Basically it has a 1k bit of single track, a pump track and a skills section. Not a whole lot but I think it should be fun :thumbsup:


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> This link should give you some good info here!!. For what it is you would think it would be easier to find info on it, hard to find much on it.
> 
> Basically it has a 1k bit of single track, a pump track and a skills section. Not a whole lot but I think it should be fun :thumbsup:


Ok thanks. That one I'd heard about - have been meaning to get there. I thought you meant something in Nth Sydney (the suburb)!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Ha, no im from the country so we just call the whole place Sydney.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll be riding the couch! Knee operation last friday :madman: back in action in 6 weeks


----------



## emerthis (Jun 17, 2011)

Plenty Gorge some time this afternoon, from Greensborough/Bundoora side. Doubt we'll get over the river for the longer stuff on the north/east, but it's a bit sensitive over there since someone has been cutting new trails with too much weedspray and lopping young trees, and upset the Ranger who has closed at least part of the new stuff since.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hopefully riding Bruce Ridge, any Canberians know where the best place to park is?


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ben_M said:


> Hopefully riding Bruce Ridge, any Canberians know where the best place to park is?


Have a look on Trailflix. Gives you a bit of info.

TrailFlix - Bruce Ridge

Coming from Yass, take the Gungahlin drive exit. Its finished now. dual lane all the way. Take the Belconnen Way exit. Then after a bit veer left. Think the sign says to North Canberra or something. You will come to a roundabout. Go left onto Dryandra St. The parking area is just up from there on your left. Last time i just parked on the dirt on the side of the road and rode back down to the bike path (this was because i saw a magpie swooping ppl who road straight through from the big wide parking area). Head west on the bike path that takes you to Bruce Stadiium. Before you get to the underpass, you head off the bike path and should come to a gate. Chuck your bike over and you should see some singletrack.

The first time i did it, i went clockwise or went left from the gate but i think anti-clockwise is the go. Last time i headed right (basically west)

The map pretty much shows it all

http://www.trailflix.com.au/tfx_new/images/trails/bruce_ridge/topomap.pdf

If you look on google maps, most of the trails are in that pocket between Gungahlin Drive and Belco way. It says Bruce Ridge Nature reserve.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Ah sweet, thanks. Why didn't I think of Trailfix..........


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Lysterfield


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Awaba


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Will be at St. Andrews at 10 tomorrow morning.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone riding tomorrow - Wednesday? Castlemaine? Smiths Gully? I've got the day off.


----------



## emerthis (Jun 17, 2011)

Ridig tomorrow would be nice but I have to work =(


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

emerthis said:


> Ridig tomorrow would be nice but I have to work =(


Ditto!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> Anyone riding tomorrow - Wednesday? Castlemaine? Smiths Gully? I've got the day off.


There's a shuttle day out at the Youies tomorrow I'm pretty sure. You should go get your 6.6 on


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> There's a shuttle day out at the Youies tomorrow I'm pretty sure. You should go get your 6.6 on


Yes pretty tempting but my hand's not quite up to that level of punishment yet... Another week should do it.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Wanted to say this for a long time. BULLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Going on Thursday.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Stromlo tomorrow, East Kowan/Sparrow hill on friday, Jindabyne on Sat. Bring it on !!


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

might be able to get out for a quick spin to the coffee shop, otherwise nowhere, the weather is meant to be crap in my part of the world and if it is fine then i am painting the house


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Mud 24, oh wait, I mean the Mont 24. Should be fun, even though I am the heaviest and most unfit I have ever been for an event like this. Lucky there are 3 others to take the load 

Anyone else going?


----------



## jfw (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all, my first post here on mtbr ,Riding lysterfield Friday night, only because its close to home,looking for some new places around Melbourne. Anything better than lysterfield????


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Silvan? Steeper and more technical. Officer or Upper Beaconsfield scout camps.


----------



## Haroescapesport (Mar 23, 2012)

Daisy hill forest Qld It's gonna be sweet !!!


----------



## MannyV (May 24, 2011)

Caloosahatchee Regional park in Alva Florida. Weather should be beautiful for a morning ride.

Sent from my Motorola ATRIX 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jfw (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Hud, ill have a look at those places, I'm over lysterfield


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Blue Mountains


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hitting up Smiths Gully Sunday morn!


----------



## Brad-d (Mar 24, 2012)

Would love to be riding this weekend but my bike is under going a rebuild!


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

jfw said:


> Hi all, my first post here on mtbr ,Riding lysterfield Friday night, only because its close to home,looking for some new places around Melbourne. Anything better than lysterfield????


Smiths Gully, You yangs- is that Melbourne still
Yes I am still alive!


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

Larapinta trails and probably out kurrajong trail too keen on some epic rides this wend on the new tracer2


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Easter Monday.*

Howdy team.

Tomorrow morning Nuclear_Powered, beardi, myself and some others will be heading to the You Yangs. We'll be setting off from the Kurrajung car park at around 1000.

Come along if you like.

Wal.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Buller o'clock. 

Any tips for the xc stuff up there?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Get ready to climb!! I rode there on Aus day and one thing that surprised me was the amount of climbing. Everyone talks about the wicked descents but nobody mentions the climbs. I guess in reality one always goes with the other, but it was a humid day and being unfit it hit me pretty hard. But it was worth it, nice downhills and fantastic scenery, it feels like a back country epic with Huts etc. Its worth a trip upto the summit of Mt Stirling if you are up for it. I rode out to Stonefly via Silk Lane (don't miss the left hand turn onto the single track near the bottom) and back including Misty Twist. Misty twist was good but if you were not feeling great it could be missed. Corn Hill downhill was in my opinion the best one of the day.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

They had 10cm of snow up there in the last cold snap i believe. Would love to make it but it's probably not likely to happen this season.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Ben_M said:


> Get ready to climb!! I rode there on Aus day and one thing that surprised me was the amount of climbing. Everyone talks about the wicked descents but nobody mentions the climbs. I guess in reality one always goes with the other, but it was a humid day and being unfit it hit me pretty hard. But it was worth it, nice downhills and fantastic scenery, it feels like a back country epic with Huts etc. Its worth a trip upto the summit of Mt Stirling if you are up for it. I rode out to Stonefly via Silk Lane (don't miss the left hand turn onto the single track near the bottom) and back including Misty Twist. Misty twist was good but if you were not feeling great it could be missed. Corn Hill downhill was in my opinion the best one of the day.
> 
> Enjoy!!


Hey Ben, thanks for the heads up.

I have found it interesting that there isn't a lot of info about on what the climbs are like. I just assumed they were hard.

Really looking forward to it. Was quietly hoping for some snow, just to make me feel like I was in Scotland again. Sadly, that's not gonna happen.

Cheers.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Destroying myself trying to make it to the end of the capital punishment 100ker.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Plenty gorge tomorrow morn. 

Mmm rain.


----------



## nzhumpy (Oct 8, 2009)

Weather dependant, Sparrow-Kowen-Majura-Stromlo, X's fingers Mother Nature is gonna play ball.


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

If the weather holds out this Anzac day maybe I'll go over to Wombat and play in the mud.


----------



## whitetrash (Jul 5, 2007)

Hopefully I can get out to Fox Creek on Friday, weather permitting.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Might head to PG on Sunday to avoid spending time with the in-laws (only kidding .. they're good folk).

Until then, in this dreary weather ... I'll be remembering warmer times, and much, much better trails.


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm hoping I can try out Plenty Gorge this weekend with the brother inlaw or maybe St Andrews even? So far so good with the weather too!


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> Might head to PG on Sunday to avoid spending time with the in-laws (only kidding .. they're good folk).
> 
> Until then, in this dreary weather ... I'll be remembering warmer times, and much, much better trails.


WOW! Amazing trip and post! Awesome photos! Well Done N_P!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## emerthis (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been thinking about making PG a regular-ish Saturday thing, so I can get further afield for group rides on Sundays. I normally head over there whenever I get a chance anyway - rode last week (I think) on Wednesday night, did the southern loop with lights - fun, fun, fun!


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

emerthis said:


> I've been thinking about making PG a regular-ish Saturday thing


Sounds like a good idea, I'll be up for it. When? Mid morning? Looks like a few here are getting out there! 2 to 3 hours riding now without riding the same trail twice!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

jossa said:


> Sounds like a good idea, I'll be up for it. When? Mid morning? Looks like a few here are getting out there! 2 to 3 hours riding now without riding the same trail twice!


I'm in.


----------



## emerthis (Jun 17, 2011)

Call it 9am for a start, unless that's too early? Kariboo entrance, as usual.


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

emerthis said:


> Call it 9am for a start, unless that's too early? Kariboo entrance, as usual.


I've got Auskick duties this Saturday! Any chance 10:30?


----------



## emerthis (Jun 17, 2011)

OK, 10.30 it is!


----------



## Beerbaron (Feb 28, 2012)

A mate has got a xc route planned out in Kent somewhere


----------



## Mickon64 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gap Creek Brisbane


----------



## RideGuideBlog (Mar 4, 2012)

Woodend (Vic) trails and then Holgate Brewery - in that order


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Somewhere in the Blue Mountains with Mrs Bloodpuddle on her shiny 29er.


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

Waiting on the bro law to finish work and then PG here we come this arvo!
!


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

Huka Falls track, will be doing a couple of laps.


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

Ended up going to St Andrews and did the Smith gully loop... Mud, mud and muddy mud mud. Lots of fun.


----------



## emerthis (Jun 17, 2011)

There was no shortage of mud in the Gorge, either. About two hours and all our drivetrains were complaining. We were as happy as pigs in, er... mud.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Pewsey vale tomorrow it gonna be muddy!


----------



## emerthis (Jun 17, 2011)

Wombat Track, Woodend VIC

10.00am at Woodend Cycles.
10.30-ish at the trail-head proper.

Hoping all goes to plan!

Cheers,
Emerson


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

emerthis said:


> Wombat Track, Woodend VIC
> 
> 10.00am at Woodend Cycles.
> 10.30-ish at the trail-head proper.
> ...


Count me in!!


----------



## emerthis (Jun 17, 2011)

jossa said:


> Count me in!!


Looks like there's going to be at least two of us!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll be checking out Foster on Sunday.

Never been, not meant to be amazing, but i'm keen to try somewhere new.


----------



## mudmav (May 24, 2008)

Rode at blores hill (lake glennmaggie) this arvo. Dry, grippy, sunny, amazing! Going back tomorrow morning for another serve! Not a bad view from the trig point either!


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

The wife gave me permission to escape her and the little one for a couple of hours today, so before she could change her mind I had the bike loaded into the 4WD and off to Wambat I went. Great ride and I'm planning to make it a regular Saturday morning thing since I don't nearly get out enough on the bike these days! The tracks had some major bog holes here and there and I even nearly lost it in a couple but I still managed to keep myself upright. Theres been alot of work done too with some new sections added and from the markings that I saw theres some more in the works. It's a pitty tho theres no more drop to the log ramp anymore, I loved that part. The new section near the end was a bugger too, being so fresh and near the end when your the most drained made it a real challenge, the bike felt so sluggish and wouldn't roll like on the hard pack but it'll soon be better when its broken in with the manny wheels rolling over it.

Heres a cople of pics, one of the many bog holes to negociate and the aftermath. Still not as much mud as St Andrews though.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Im about to get the kids ready and go do some more of this, will stick to a bit more technical stuff today though


----------



## emerthis (Jun 17, 2011)

I wish it was only that muddy when we went to Wombat today!

It was wet, slippery, and we came out absolutely filthy (the mud got through my shorts, socks & gloves). But it was a top day, and I'm glad we went!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Heading out to good old St Andrews this saturday coming. Been too long! Keen to see all the new works too.


----------



## emerthis (Jun 17, 2011)

Got a group going to Smiths Gully on Sunday, too. 9am at the General Store.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Going to test the new brakes on my spesh tomorrow at Pewsey Vale FINALLY! Now watch out for freak weather conditions in the Barossa


----------

